# How screwed am I?



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Noticed this yesterday when I was washing her on the trailer. This is in the corners of each side of the raised transom. When I grab the outboard with one hand and wiggle, I can feel a little flex along the cracks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you can flex it with one hand and a wiggle then the structure is compromised. Was the transom raised after the boat was build, or is it just a raised transom from the start.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> If you can flex it with one hand and a wiggle then the structure is compromised. Was the transom raised after the boat was build, or is it just a raised transom from the start.


Raised transom from the factory.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

From your description and pics, the transom is compromised and will require repairs.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You might be able to salvage the the transom and add some additional support. Is it a foam core transom?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

As far as I know, it's foam core, no wood construction. I'm guessing it's pretty screwed. I'm planning on calling the skiff shop over in Volusia in about 15 mintues and see if they can give me a rough quote from those pics.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

Somali, where are you located? For some reason I think we are close. If so, I’d take a look at it for ya if you want and give my thoughts.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Boatbrains awesome to offer that level of help!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Somali, where are you located? For some reason I think we are close. If so, I’d take a look at it for ya if you want and give my thoughts.


Thanks man, that's awesome. I'm just northwest of Ocala. Don't feel obligated to come out too far though!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

I am in Homosassa just a little southwest of you. Maybe we can meet up somehere and take a look. What build skiff are we lookin at?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Seems like a perfect opportunity to upgrade 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2003-hell’s-bay-whipray-“no-floor”-16-for-sale.51594/


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Seems like a perfect opportunity to upgrade
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2003-hell’s-bay-whipray-“no-floor”-16-for-sale.51594/


I love it but I'm saving for a Guide because of all these damn kids I've got on the way.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> I am in Homosassa just a little southwest of you. Maybe we can meet up somehere and take a look. What build skiff are we lookin at?


2000 model Pathfinder 17T. It's got a Yammy 60 2 stroke on the back.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

And I just realized that I keep comprehensive insurance on this thing, so it may be covered.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

Now your thinken!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Now your thinken!


I'm fixing to call the insurance company and see what they tell me. Otherwise I may drag this thing out to Ozello or CR and see if you want to take a look at it. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

No prob, let me know.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man that sucks! Hopefully it all works out for ya!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That sucks! Looks like you should have had it blessed by the priest. Guess the bourbon and coke didn't help. Insurance will take care of it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Well I have a claim in progress and I'm waiting to hear from the adjuster. I have a $250 deductible but that's nothing compared to the quotes I've been getting from shops.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@SomaliPirate Good luck man, Hope all goes well.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

NativeBone said:


> @SomaliPirate Good luck man, Hope all goes well.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I've got my fingers crossed- as much as I bitch about this skiff, I really do love the damn thing.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

There ya go... and it's a lot cheaper to fix it than buying a new ride


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

My father made a insurance claim on his skiff (his own fault but still a accident) and they covered all repairs. You should be good, Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Well I have a claim in progress and I'm waiting to hear from the adjuster. I have a $250 deductible but that's nothing compared to the quotes I've been getting from shops.


Yeah, I imagine around $2k +/-?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Yeah, I imagine around $2k +/-?


Yep, Glasser gave me the best quote at 2500


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

I’ve heard he does great work too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> I’ve heard he does great work too.


I've heard a lot of great things about him, although I know a couple of folks here have had bad experiences. His work looks like art and he answered the phone on the first ring and was super cool. Hopefully insurance will pay this and let me take it to him.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

If you can get ahold of Larry’s in Citrus county I know first hand that he does top notch work also! I would quote you but am not in buisiness to do so. If you decide to tackle it yourself, I’d help you at no charge maybe a little fuel $ and a cold beer or 2. After work time of course.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> If you can get ahold of Larry’s in Citrus county I know first hand that he does top notch work also! I would quote you but am not in buisiness to do so. If you decide to tackle it yourself, I’d help you at no charge maybe a little fuel $ and a cold beer or 2. After work time of course.


Much appreciated man! I didn't know of anybody in Citrus doing that kind of work. I heard Young boats in Inglis would occasionally do repairs but I didn't figure they would work on my old junk. To be honest, I'm afraid to touch this thing myself. I'm pretty good on mechanical stuff, but this is more like fabrication/art. My work style is too cave man to do it right!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

Yeah, Larry does mostly mobile gel coat repair these days but might be willing to tackle it. I’ll try to find his number, haven’t seen him in a while.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got off the phone with the claims adjuster. He's going to send someone out to look at it. Seemed to imply that a transom could be a normal wear and tear issue and that it might not be covered if that were the case. If that is the case, someone may have to restrain me physically.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

Didn’t you hit bottom last trip out causing that damage? It was a sand bar right? That’s why no damage to lower unit. That is surely covered by insurance.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Boatbrains lol, was gonna say the same thing


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Boatbrains said:


> Didn’t you hit bottom last trip out causing that damage? It was a sand bar right? That’s why no damage to lower unit. That is surely covered by insurance.


Bingo! First delete this thread.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That's catastrophic failure not wear and tear. They will take care of it. If he tries to say it is tell him to show you other examples like you're transom to back up his claim.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The thing is I did hit a gnarly pothole on the way out of the ramp, which was bad enough that I stopped and got out to make sure everything was ok. Seemed fine so I headed on home. Didn't notice any damage until I went to wash her up. Seems unfair that it would definitely be covered if I were an idiot asshole who ran over oyster bars.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

makin moves said:


> That's catastrophic failure not wear and tear. They will take care of it. If he tries to say it is tell him to show you other examples like you're transom to back up his claim.


If the first adjuster denies the claim, get quotes showing that it is not normal wear and tear and is in fact a catastrophic failure and talk to an attorney. Of course check your policy first. I once had an adjuster ask to see the intake and exhaust valves on a two stroke. I promptly told him to have a nice day and called the provider up and requested another adjuster. They sent me someone that knew what they were talking about and all was well.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

First, you have to get the adjusters attention and set the tone.........

click on the file.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't see how it could be normal wear and tear when the day before there wasn't so much as a spider crack in those areas.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

My father was washing the boat at home, had the motor down because that is the only way it fits in the garage. He then went to back the trailer in the garage and when he was coming off the grass on to the drive way the skeg caught the edge of the drive way. It turned the motor until it couldn't turn any more and it bent the mid section and a bunch of other stuff. Happened in a second. Put in a claim, adjuster came out and approved all repairs. Think it was around 3 grand. So fear not they will get you fixed up.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Yep, Glasser gave me the best quote at 2500


That's crazy. I had to do one a while back. The work wasn't too difficult but learning curve was steep so it was more time consuming than I originally thought. Ended up paying a local shop $300 to do the finish work and make it look pretty. All in for under $700 including a few tools I bought because I "needed" them.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's crazy. I had to do one a while back. The work wasn't too difficult but learning curve was steep so it was more time consuming than I originally thought. Ended up paying a local shop $300 to do the finish work and make it look pretty. All in for under $700 including a few tools I bought because I "needed" them.


Yeah but you have to keep in mind that I'm an idiot. I tried to glass some cracks in my recycling bins to save money once...didn't work out well at all.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@SomaliPirate dude, you shouldn't be hard on yourself! I have followed your post and you do not come across as an idiot. You are like the most of us, impatient! You want to be on the water, and time is not on your side! This leads to repairs that may not be great but gets back on the water. If we all had several boats, and lots of time, with a little experience we could do the work!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> Yeah but you have to keep in mind that I'm an idiot. I tried to glass some cracks in my recycling bins to save money once...didn't work out well at all.


Have you ever been inside of a fiberglass shop? They don't employ a bunch of Cornell grads. If you can dodge a wrench, you can cut out and replace a transom.

This is also coming from a guy who doesn't carry that type of insurance on his boat. I'm only worried about someone stealing it or a tree falling on it while it's in my garage.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If this were a small block Ford or a AMC straight six, I'd have no hesitation in diving right in.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You'll be surprised at what insurance companies will cover when boats are involved. Many years ago I hit a shark while following another guy across a skinny bank (this was back when many of us prided ourselves in being able to run in spit... Like I said, long ago...). At any rate the next day my lower unit seized up and my mechanic said that I'd broken off a small gear tooth which had ruined all the moving components in the lower unit of my 55hp Evinrude, 1976 model... and that I'd be needing a complete re-build. He then recommended that I file a claim with my insurance outfit - and tell them exactly what happened... Surprise, surprise they covered it as I'd struck an "underwater hazard"...

By the way the only way we knew I'd hit a six foot long shark is that it came up thrashing about in our wake (we were running in less than two feet of water headed towards First National bank at the time, out of Flamingo). Nowadays such behavior is very rightly discouraged since it tears up the bottom - but back then there were few rules anywhere....

Hope your insurance company steps up. These days far to many policy holders need a lawyer to get their insurance company to honor its obligations...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I just left a message at Maverick to get some info in case I have to fight the insurance company. I know some year models had stringer issues, but I've never heard of a bad transom on a 17T/Tailfisher/HPX-T Hopefully the guys at MBC can confirm that this has never been an issue and it should make a better case for it not being "wear and tear".


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Young Boats is in the repair and restoration business. They repaired the front deck of my old super skiff after I almost tore the trolling motor off so well that you would never notice. They are NOT the cheapest, but they do good work, and I'm sure they would stand behind it if you were to have problems.

There is also another small shop in Homosassa called C Designs on the road behind Homosassa Marine that does aluminum fab and fiberglass repair.

*You hit a manatee!*


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Young Boats is in the repair and restoration business. They repaired the front deck of my old super skiff after I almost tore the trolling motor off so well that you would never notice. They are NOT the cheapest, but they do good work, and I'm sure they would stand behind it if you were to have problems.
> 
> There is also another small shop in Homosassa called C Designs on the road behind Homosassa Marine that does aluminum fab and fiberglass repair.
> 
> *You hit a manatee!*


Thanks! I've always heard that Young did great work, but I though they only worked on their own stuff. I'll give them a call ASAP. I like that they're only about 30 minutes away from me.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

What time is the adjuster coming. Should I send Jimmy no knuckles over to lean on him?


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

In my once professional opinion, you do not need to cut out or replace anything on your transom. I used to run the warranty department for a large boat MFG here in SC and it appears as though this boat is assembled in a similar way as some of ours that had cracking in the putty joint where the hull and deck cap meet in the back of the boat.

Some MFGs skip a step and don't glass over this area (they just cover it with gel) so with the right amount of movement, cracks can occur that run along that joint that look pretty gnarly. From the pics, it definitely is putty underneath those cracks and just covered with gel. (I could be missing it, but I dont see any broken glass)

A good shop should be able to pull your motor, fill the cracks and glass over them if you don't want to see them again. Otherwise, just have them grind, fill and respray them - shouldn't be much labor involved. Some of these weren't even considered structural or warranty back in the day (crazy I know). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

SCFLY said:


> In my once professional opinion, you do not need to cut out or replace anything on your transom. I used to run the warranty department for a large boat MFG here in SC and it appears as though this boat is assembled in a similar way as some of ours that had cracking in the putty joint where the hull and deck cap meet in the back of the boat.
> 
> Some MFGs skip a step and don't glass over this area (they just cover it with gel) so with the right amount of movement, cracks can occur that run along that joint that look pretty gnarly. From the pics, it definitely is putty underneath those cracks and just covered with gel. (I could be missing it, but I dont see any broken glass)
> 
> A good shop should be able to pull your motor, fill the cracks and glass over them if you don't want to see them again. Otherwise, just have them grind, fill and respray them - shouldn't be much labor involved. Some of these weren't even considered structural or warranty back in the day (crazy I know). Just my 2 cents.


Yeah, I haven't seen any broken glass either. If you are correct, that would make me incredibly happy. Sounds like it could be a cheap and easy fix even if insurance doesn't come through.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it looks like the aluminum plate for the motor got scrunched in and possibly allowed water in. If there isn't any wood can you tab the ends of the transom to the sides of the boat with a few layers of biaxial cloth and epoxy? Lap about 6" each way.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

@SomaliPirate I really think you are gonna be just fine man. I bet I saw this no less than 100 times in customers boats over a few years. Some big box MFGs just don't take the time to go BACK and glass it after all parts of the boat have already been laid up and bonded. Its cheaper and more time efficient to just gel it and deal with it if/when an issue pops up. The cracks are alarming for sure but very rarely structural.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

SCFLY said:


> @SomaliPirate I really think you are gonna be just fine man. I bet I saw this no less than 100 times in customers boats over a few years. Some big box MFGs just don't take the time to go BACK and glass it after all parts of the boat have already been laid up and bonded. Its cheaper and more time efficient to just gel it and deal with it if/when an issue pops up. The cracks are alarming for sure but very rarely structural.


Just got done with the insurance adjuster and he agrees with your assessment. He said that's a gelcoat/putty issue and no big deal. He told me it's covered and to go have a shop fix it up for me. Looks like I ought to be back on the water soon.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

Whoo hoo, great news!


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

@SomaliPirate hell yea man, great news


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

For real. I can't tell y'all how stoked I am. It also made me feel pretty good when the claims adjuster told me I had one of the cleanest 18 year old skiffs he's ever seen.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Updade: "Management" called me from insurance and informed me that they had elected to deny my claim. No worries, I now have a new insurance company. Young boats took a look at it, gave me a very reasonable quote to patch it up and I'm dropping it off with them as soon as I get back from Wyoming.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I'd put on my life jacket and drive like hellfire was chasing me.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Updade: "Management" called me from insurance and informed me that they had elected to deny my claim. No worries, I now have a new insurance company. Young boats took a look at it, gave me a very reasonable quote to patch it up and I'm dropping it off with them as soon as I get back from Wyoming.


What insurance company was the one that denied your claim?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jbnc said:


> What insurance company was the one that denied your claim?


X2?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't want to blast people publically, but just PM me if you want to know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2018)

You made a good choice with Young boats, they’ll treat you right and do great work! Sucks your claim was denied though!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> You made a good choice with Young boats, they’ll treat you right and do great work! Sucks your claim was denied though!


The quote they gave me was really low too; I'm impressed so far.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> The quote they gave me was really low too; I'm impressed so far.


You deserve it!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Why wouldn't you blast them publicly?
I have Progressive and have had similar issues fixed with no problem.
If it was denied, I would get a supervisor and a lawyer next.
Insurance is a contract, you pay your premium and keep up with your part. They should be held to the same contract if its a warranted claim.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Here come the PM's! And I was just considering put insurance on my pathy because of your insurance company lol


----------

